# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Προβλημα με πλακετα ηλεκτρικου διαδρομου Αχ-axxon

## barbanik

Καλημερα
Εχω ενα διαδρομο Axxon A600. Πρωτο συμπτωμα μυρωδια καμμενου...επομενη  χρηση με το start κατι εσκασε μεσα και εριξε ασφαλειες. Ερχεται τεχνικος  και εφοσον τσεκαρε μοτερ, μετασχηματιστη κατεληξε οτι εφταιγε πλακετα.  Πραγματι ειχε καψει και τα 2 Transistor mosfet που φοραει. Την παιρνει  και γυρναει με τα τρατζιστορακια καινουρια. Σεταρισμα ..ξανα  πυροτεχνηματα και εγω με το φακο στο πινακα. Την παιρνει να την ξαναδει  για τρατζιστορ, γεφυρες, βουνα ραχουλες. The same little Pantelis, the  same my Pantelis. Μου ειπε οτι δεν γινετε να φτιαχτει γιατι εχει  ''μαλλον'' θεμα το τσιπακι προγραμματισμου (αυτο που δινει εντολες για  ταχυτητα, κλιση κτλ.) στο οποιο δεν μπαινει χερι. ( Στο δικο του παντως  μπηκε ενα 50αρι).  Κανας χριστιανος 'η αλλοθρησκος που να εχει καμια  ιδεα; Παραθετω φωτο απο την δαιμονισμενη πλακετα...Ευχαριστω.
DSC_0544.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Μαλλον εχει καψει και την γεφυρα γιαυτο και καιει ασφαλειες συνεχεια.Πρεπει να αλλαχτει μαζι  τα mosfet αφου καταλαβαινω οτι δεν μπορεις να τα ελεγξεις..
Καλα την εξηγηση οτι "μαλλον"(καλα που δεν ειπε σιγουρα) φταιει επεξεργαστης και καιει mosfet στο πρωτευων  ας μην την σχολιασω..

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως τελικά έχει όντως πρόβλημα το μοτέρ;

----------


## barbanik

Filman βουλομενο γραμμα διαβαζεις... πηγα την πλακετα σε ενα παληκαρι στη Νικαια και αφου του ειπα το πονο μου και βλεφαριασε τη πλακετα μου προτεινε πριν προχωρησει στην επισκευη να του φερω το μοτερ να το τσεκαρει για να ειμαστε σιγουροι...Να΄ναι καλα! Βγαζω το μοτερ και στη προσπαθεια να το καθαρισω (μην με πει και βρωμιαρη ο ανθρωπος) αρχισαν να πεφτουν κομματια λιωμενου πλαστικου απο μεσα...''Την γονιμοποιησαμε'' σκεφτηκα και του το πηγα...Ο ιατροδικαστης απεφανθει το μοιραιο και περιμενω τα εξοδα αναστασης....

----------


## FILMAN

Σε ποιον το πήγες στη Νίκαια;

----------


## barbanik

> Σε ποιον το πήγες στη Νίκαια;


Στο Κωστα... Bescon

----------


## FILMAN

Χε χε, το φαντάστηκα! Πολύ καλό παιδί ο Κωστής, και καλός μάστορας.

----------


## barbanik

> Χε χε, το φαντάστηκα! Πολύ καλό παιδί ο Κωστής, και καλός μάστορας.


Πραγματι...με κερδισε αμεσως! Για να μην χρεωθω επισκεψη, μου εδωσε οδηγειες πως να τα ξεμονταρω, ελεγχος δωρεαν και αναλογως το κοστος, προχωραω στην επισκευη ή οχι...επαγγελματισμος που λειπει στις μερες μας! Οχι σαν τον αλλο τον επιστημονα ''Μαλλον φταιει το τσιπακι...μαλλον φταιει ο αναδρομος Ερμης...να το παμε σε μεντιουμ''.... Φιλιππε αν θες πιξε μια ματια και σε αυτο   http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72958

----------

